# Anyone heard anything on YT 700wh battery?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’m needing more juice for certain adventures. 700wh would be awesome. Considering a Kenevo or Orbea for more range, but would like to stick with my YT if at all possible. Don’t want to carry another battery. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Gutch said:


> I'm needing more juice for certain adventures. 700wh would be awesome. Considering a Kenevo or Orbea for more range, but would like to stick with my YT if at all possible. Don't want to carry another battery. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks


Well, if you go with an Orbea Rise, you'll get pretty much the same travel as the Decoy AM, with a new drivetrain, and save about 12 pounds of weight (or 9 pounds if you use the range extender, which you likely will on some rides). Orbea claims the combo is roughly the same range as a 700Wh battery.

I have an Orbea (and range extender) on order. I'll report back in January once I get my hands on it!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, I love my decoy and don’t wanna spend a ton more. The Range is gonna be an awesome bike. YT said 2020, but this Covid has screwed everything up except for outdoor recreation sales!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

*Push 11-6 on a Decoy? Anyone try?*

So I'm beefing up my 2019 Pro Race. Just ordered a Fox 38 and am contemplating the Push 11-6. I have a Fox X2 and 36 forks now. Any experience with the push, on a Decoy?


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 9, 2004)

A few folks on EMTB have emailed YT and gotten responses, and the most recent I saw said "definitely gonna release it, but probably not this year". Sounds like the pandemic hit them and pushed things back. I'm in the same boat, I've done some 35-40 mile rides on my Decoy that had the battery at like 2% and would definitely be interested in the larger battery when it comes out.

See:
https://www.emtbforums.com/community/threads/yt-decoy-700wh-battery.8522/page-3

https://www.emtbforums.com/communit...are-battery-or-wait-for-700w-out.13006/page-2


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Gutch said:


> So I'm beefing up my 2019 Pro Race. Just ordered a Fox 38 and am contemplating the Push 11-6. I have a Fox X2 and 36 forks now. Any experience with the push, on a Decoy?


Yes. 11-6 is fantastic on the Decoy. In my opinion, it's a "must" upgrade for this bike.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

jabberwocky said:


> A few folks on EMTB have emailed YT and gotten responses, and the most recent I saw said "definitely gonna release it, but probably not this year". Sounds like the pandemic hit them and pushed things back. I'm in the same boat, I've done some 35-40 mile rides on my Decoy that had the battery at like 2% and would definitely be interested in the larger battery when it comes out.
> 
> See:
> https://www.emtbforums.com/community/threads/yt-decoy-700wh-battery.8522/page-3
> ...


Thanks man. Yeah I've pedaled out a few times with no juice. Literally! I hope they don't rake us on pricing.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Yes. 11-6 is fantastic on the Decoy. In my opinion, it's a "must" upgrade for this bike.


Push are really sweet but so dang expensive! Gonna try for an alternative, albeit maybe not as good performing for about half. Any feedback from other brands?


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Gutch said:


> Push are really sweet but so dang expensive! Gonna try for an alternative, albeit maybe not as good performing for about half. Any feedback from other brands?


What don't you like about the X2? It can take a little bit to get it dialed, but I'm super happy with mine (combined with a Fox 38/Grip 2 up front).

Run it nearly wide open on compression (maybe 1-2 clicks LSC and HSC) and see how that changes it for you.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

It’s really a great shock, I’m just finding I’m doing more technical gnar and chutter. More bike park stuff as well. Been riding for years and never owned a coil.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Plus, my buddy owns a base decoy and would be a huge improvement for him.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Gutch said:


> It's really a great shock, I'm just finding I'm doing more technical gnar and chutter. More bike park stuff as well. Been riding for years and never owned a coil.


It's hard to ride an air shock after you've tried a well-tuned coil, like 11.6. Particularly the new HD version for e-bikes. Aside from performance, it's essentially bomb-proof and requires no maintenance other than the recommended yearly service. On big mtn runs, there's no performance fade due to heat expansion. It just feels consistent and bottomless.

Yes, expensive, I know.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Don't sleep on the Marz Bomber CR coil. You can get one and trick it out with Avalanche or a european tuner for less than the price of a Fox or RS coil and way less than half the price of the Push. The bomber uses a very similar compression ciruit and piston to the 11-6, albeit with only one circuit vs two. I've never owned an 11-6 so I'm not sure how often I'd be switching between modes, but I don't believe the Avi Bomber on my base decoy gives up anything to the 11-6 when valved similarly (read: a tuned bomber performs just as well as the 11-6 when in DH mode). If I had $1000 hole that only a boutique coil shock could fill I'd choose the EXT cuz it's just so beautiful and their ciruit and piston designs are incredible.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> but I don't believe the Avi Bomber on my base decoy gives up anything to the 11-6 when valved similarly (read: a tuned bomber performs just as well as the 11-6 when in DH mode).


perhaps.

But the huge spherical bearings on the 11.6 should not be overlooked. Binding forces on rear shocks, particularly on a bike heavy e-bike, contribute significantly to shock performance.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> but I don't believe the Avi Bomber on my base decoy gives up anything to the 11-6 when valved similarly (read: a tuned bomber performs just as well as the 11-6 when in DH mode).


perhaps.

But the huge spherical bearings on the 11.6 should not be overlooked. Binding forces on rear shocks, particularly on a bike heavy e-bike, contribute significantly to shock performance.

Yes, I know 11.6 is expensive......


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

I think there a little bit of blind optimism with the spherical bearing marketing, because they really only help suspension designs with significant rotation at the shock mounting points. If there is no rotation at all then spherical bearings only create more maintenance, obviously. I know they can really help, I installed the rwc needle bearing kit on my evil wrecking which has more than 45 degrees of rotation at the delta mounting point. But the decoy has less than 5 degrees of rotation on either eyelet, mitigating the benefits of bearing eyelets.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

[HR][/HR]


The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Yes. 11-6 is fantastic on the Decoy. In my opinion, it's a "must" upgrade for this bike.


LOL. A $1200 shock is not a "must" for any bike. It's sick for sure though.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Nov 4, 2015)

I got my Jade with 2 lightweight coils for only $250 (lightly used on Pinkbike). I sold the Deluxe that came on my Base decoy for $90 so it only cost me $160 total. Fuk paying $1200 for 2 separate circuits. Just need a Downhill mode!!


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

bmwzimmer said:


> View attachment 1377585
> 
> 
> I got my Jade with 2 lightweight coils for only $250 (lightly used on Pinkbike). I sold the Deluxe that came on my Base decoy for $90 so it only cost me $160 total. Fuk paying $1200 for 2 separate circuits. Just need a Downhill mode!!


Exactly. A little LSC is enough to go from raw and rocky to fast park style riding.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Gutch said:


> I'm needing more juice for certain adventures. 700wh would be awesome. Considering a Kenevo or Orbea for more range, but would like to stick with my YT if at all possible. Don't want to carry another battery. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks


As the owner of a Kenevo with a 700 wHr battery upgrade, it is awesome. The range is amazing, last weekend I did 25 miles and 4K of climbing and about 75% of it in Turbo. Finished with 40% of my battery still available. The ability to get way out there is really what these things are all about.

You do need to be aware that the Kenevo is a much bigger bike than the Decoy. It has a 64* HA and 180 mm of travel front and rear. It is an absolute monster both up and down. Climbs steep tech way better than my Levo did and going downhill it is no contest. I have modified mine quite a bit including running 29 wheels now, but even in stock form it is fantastic.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Gonna keep my Decoy. I’m guessing a few more months and that battery will be out. New Kenevo sweet bike.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Salespunk said:


> As the owner of a Kenevo with a 700 wHr battery upgrade, it is awesome. The range is amazing, last weekend I did 25 miles and 4K of climbing and about 75% of it in Turbo. Finished with 40% of my battery still available. The ability to get way out there is really what these things are all about.
> 
> You do need to be aware that the Kenevo is a much bigger bike than the Decoy. It has a 64* HA and 180 mm of travel front and rear. It is an absolute monster both up and down. Climbs steep tech way better than my Levo did and going downhill it is no contest. I have modified mine quite a bit including running 29 wheels now, but even in stock form it is fantastic.


Did you have any issues fitting the 29" on the rear of the Kenevo?

I have a '20 Commencal Meta Power 29 and it's great, the geo is pretty dialed, etc but the battery and efficiency of the E8000 is too small and low.

To get 4500' of vert in I have to nurse the assist level, using quite a lot of Eco and some trail. This is in CO, so pretty steep climbs. Next ebike needs better range and to be honest the EP8 doesn't seem like it's going to be it.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Crit Rat said:


> Did you have any issues fitting the 29" on the rear of the Kenevo?
> 
> I have a '20 Commencal Meta Power 29 and it's great, the geo is pretty dialed, etc but the battery and efficiency of the E8000 is too small and low.
> 
> To get 4500' of vert in I have to nurse the assist level, using quite a lot of Eco and some trail. This is in CO, so pretty steep climbs. Next ebike needs better range and to be honest the EP8 doesn't seem like it's going to be it.


Nope slips right on without issues. I put on a 170/29 fork with a 44 offset to keep the BB reasonable and angles similar to stock. I have also found that the higher BB actually works well with the slack HA and longer WB. The bike absolutely rips.

Untitled by Sales Punk, on Flickr

I finished this ride with 60% battery left and rode about 40% in Turbo

https://www.strava.com/activities/4370752417

One other thing I forgot to mention. For those looking to buy a 700 wHr upgrade for the Decoy take a look at Specialized pricing. The upgraded battery runs $1000. YT may be a little less expensive, but I would be surprised to see it less than $700.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Salespunk said:


> Nope slips right on without issues. I put on a 170/29 fork with a 44 offset to keep the BB reasonable and angles similar to stock. I have also found that the higher BB actually works well with the slack HA and longer WB. The bike absolutely rips.
> 
> I finished this ride with 60% battery left and rode about 40% in Turbo
> 
> ...


Nice, that's great to hear that a 29 rear fits fine. That range is also great. Did you buy a Comp and then purchase a 700wh battery? Looks like Comp frame... I was just poking around the Specialized site and didn't see one but other sites have the battery for $1300, so a significant addition but could sell the old 500wh battery too.

I like the new Bullit but from initial reports I don't think the new Shimano system has efficiency to compare the Brose setup.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Anyone know when the new Decoys with the EP8 and I assume the Shimano 630 battery or Simplo 700 are coming?

YT does not give anything out in advance they are pretty tight lipped.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

after Jan no doubt


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Crit Rat said:


> Nice, that's great to hear that a 29 rear fits fine. That range is also great. Did you buy a Comp and then purchase a 700wh battery? Looks like Comp frame... I was just poking around the Specialized site and didn't see one but other sites have the battery for $1300, so a significant addition but could sell the old 500wh battery too.
> 
> I like the new Bullit but from initial reports I don't think the new Shimano system has efficiency to compare the Brose setup.


Yes, it is a Comp and I swapped batteries with a buddy that I sold my Levo to before he sold that bike and upgraded to the SWorks. I would agree on the Shimano setups as well. Several of my friends are on Shimano setups.


----------

